# New junior Lake Somerville record bass



## KILT610 (Feb 24, 2006)

11 year old Cody Chase with the new Lake Somerville junior lake record bass..8.25 lbs.....KVD green pumpkin worm...7-13-11...Fish was released unharmed.


----------



## tbone2374 (Feb 27, 2010)

Great Bass, Son!


----------



## SetDaHook (Oct 21, 2010)

Congratulations...Very nice catch


----------



## nikki (Apr 14, 2011)

I've fished the lake from when it was less than a hundred acres and fished it several thousand times over the years and he almost beat my record. So to you "YOU DID GREAT". We fellow fishin men are proud of you.


----------



## shadslinger (Aug 21, 2005)

That is a fine large mouth bass Cody, congratulations on catching it and breaking the record!


----------



## Lonestar Proud (Oct 26, 2010)

Sweeeeet! Great job Cody!

-LP


----------



## crappiecandy29 (Aug 20, 2008)

Outstanding Cody,Do you give lesson's............


----------



## Ranger373V (Jun 26, 2011)

Great job!!!!!! My PB came out of Somerville! (10.2 from Big Creek) Those fish can be finicky, but there are some BRUTES that live there!!!!

Keep up the great fishin'!!!!!


----------



## RATLTRAP (Sep 16, 2009)

That's an awesome fish!


----------



## TXShooter (Aug 13, 2007)

Big congrats, Cody. That's a big one.


----------



## FISHROADIE (Apr 2, 2010)

Nice fish congratulations, I hope you catch many more.


----------



## Jeff G (May 18, 2010)

I was his age when I caught my biggest bass ! Congrats !! That's an awesome trophy !!


----------



## Danny O (Apr 14, 2010)

Outstanding catch young man! Congrats on the new record!


----------



## Fishon21 (Jul 16, 2010)

*Lake record black bass*

Way to go little man keep up the good work , tell wayne to give up a few pointers.:texasflag


----------

